
Dots and Perl - lelf
http://perlhacks.com/2014/01/dots-perl/
======
izietto
The three-dots operator for not implemented code is a clever idea IMHO, if it
was present in Ruby I would use it all the time :-)

~~~
xiaq
Yeah, you can actually find many many clever little ideas in Perl 5 and 6. I
even find reading the Perl 6 synopsis
([http://perlcabal.org/syn/](http://perlcabal.org/syn/)) entertaining.

The problem with Perl, IMO, is that there are too many clever ideas and it
takes way too much to fit all of them together (and they never give up and
ditch some of the less clever ones like Python people routinely do), which is
why Perl6 is moving so slowly.

~~~
xiaq
> The problem with Perl, IMO, is that there are too many clever ideas and it
> takes way too much to fit all of them together (and they never give up and
> ditch some of the less clever ones like Python people routinely do), which
> is why Perl6 is moving so slowly.

I have to correct my statement about Perl6: it's not moving slowly, but it
takes too much to get there.

~~~
Diederich
A bit of both, actually.

Perl6 as an language is remarkably complete.
[http://perl6.org/compilers/features](http://perl6.org/compilers/features)

Its performance has been absolutely terrible though. They've been (rightly)
focused on features first.

But note that Perl6 on JVM is doing very well. I believe the effort is about a
year old, and they've been performance optimizing it for a fraction of that
time. And that's with nearly all of the 'remarkably complete' features.

[https://github.com/rakudo/rakudo](https://github.com/rakudo/rakudo)

Last time I did a benchmark a few months ago, Perl6 on JVM was very roughly 2x
slower than Perl5. With Perl6's native but optional typing, I fully expect
that Perl6 on JVM will get even faster than Perl5.

This year, I need to evaluate a 'scripting' language to run inside of big Java
processes, and I'm going to give Perl6 a very close look.

------
fexl
15 years of Perl and I just now learned about the yadda-yadda ... thanks!

~~~
eCa
It was introduced in v12:
[https://metacpan.org/pod/release/RJBS/perl-5.18.2/pod/perl51...](https://metacpan.org/pod/release/RJBS/perl-5.18.2/pod/perl5120delta.pod)

------
ajtaylor
I had no idea about using a .. as a flip-flop, and I've been using perl for
15+ years.

------
bane
It's stuff like this that makes writing perl like writing poetry. It's amazing
how smoothly and with a minimum of friction you can jot down thoughts into
code and have it work.

